# Baker21 vs Porsche 997 Carrera.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope that your well..........:wave:

Well I have some free time tonight so thought I would write up a detail I completed on my own back in June this year on a lovely Porsche 997 Carrera in Atlas Grey with Lobster wheels..........:argie:

The owner of the Porsche has allowed me to look after his previous motor's and he has been working his way up to the later 911 following on from the 996, the Boxster S and the BMW 1 Series:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205642

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115061

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88469

The detail as normal would involve a one day enhancement bring back some life to the paintwork, offering some long term protection and ensuring that the wheels are given similar treatment......:thumb:

Flying solo on this occasion I arrived nice and early at Colin's with the Porsche looking as follows:


















































































Swirls:


























#










As you can see the car is clean and bar the paintwork marks it all appears to be in good order, from my side this is the right colour and wheel choice for this motor and I was keen to get cracking.......:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

This detail will not be as in depth as my normal write-ups due to time limits during the day I am afraid but hopefully it will give you a taster of the process completed...........

So first up as always it was time to tackle the wheels and I had every intention of removing them so, out with the Porsche Jacking Adaptor I had specifically made for me (thanks Phil.......:thumb:










Then put and locked in place:










The wheel was then laid onto the RiMat:










As you can see they were in good order and just needed a good decontamination so after some Megs APC, various brushes, Iron-X, Tardis and an application of FK1000P the wheel looked as follows:



















This was then refitted and looked as follows:



















I then moved onto one of the rear wheels and achieved the following:



















I also paid close attention to the Wheel Arch and Exhaust Back Box:



















Moving around to the other side of the car - Before:



















After:




























As I started the wash process I paid some attention to the number plate sticker fixers that had been left over with the pressure washer - Before:










After:










After a thorough rinse I then foamed the car:



















While this foam was left to loosen the dirt I went around the car with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC attacking the shuts, etc.

This was then rinsed and the car was re-foamed, I then completed washing the car with the 2BM and it was rinsed again. This was followed by a claying session using some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay with some Megs Last Touch as lube. A final rinse and the car was dried with a Elite Uber Drying Towel.

I then went around the car taping up various areas ready for the machining to begin........:buffer:

I decided to machine the bonnet first - Before:



















After:










As I am sure you avid detailer's will know, machining outdoors has it's challenges and at this point it was time to run for cover as it started to rain, so indoors with the Porsche and onward's with the machining:




























As normal for my one day enhancement's the 3M Yellow Polishing Pad twinned with some Megs 205 and a long work time was yielding steady results during the time allowed......:buffer:

As stated at the beginning of the detail, this is not in-depth as my normal write-ups as you can imagine it's a lot to get done in a day so I had to rely on other's snapping some images of me actually doing some work:



















Making good progress indoors I had turned the car around by this point:



















Moving the car outside as the day drew on the Porsche was looking a little sharper:










Moving on through the final processes now, the engine bay received some 303 Aerospace after a tidy up with some Megs APC and various cloths:










Then I turned my attention to the exhausts with some Autosol and wirewool - Before:










After - Other Side:










50/50:










I then applied two layers of FK1000P which was followed by a Zaino Z8 wipedown.

All the glass was cleaner with Megs Glass Cleaner and sealed with G-Techniq G3.

The interior was given a vac and dust with any local marks being removed with some Megs APC.

The arches were dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing and the tyres dressed with AS Highstyle.

*The Results:*


































































































































































































































Short and sweet that detail as I stated and as it was getting dark at around 6.30pm that evening it was time to call it a day and get as many decent shots as I could, hopefully you can see the depth added to the paintwork.

Massive thanks to Colin for letting me detail this Porsche...........:thumb:

Comments welcome as always.......


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicely done Si, I'm feeling the FK1000 love again of late:thumb:

What polish were you using by the way? Sorry if I missed it


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Solid work in a day Si, it's an effort doing the wheels properly and leaving enough time for the wax to bond whilst doing them one by one, let alone getting round with the machine!

Fair play, excellent work! Looks very glossy and the paint now looks deep and wet!

Jon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Nicely done Si, I'm feeling the FK1000 love again of late:thumb:
> 
> What polish were you using by the way? Sorry if I missed it


Funny you should mention that Simon as I have stripped the Superb and have FK1000P back on it, including the Beetle now, you can't beat it's price, durability and beading........:thumb:

Missed the polish and pad combination so I have added it into the write-up but it was the normal 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and Megs 205, my moto is 'if it ain't broke then don't fix it'..........



JBirchy said:


> Solid work in a day Si, it's an effort doing the wheels properly and leaving enough time for the wax to bond whilst doing them one by one, let alone getting round in the machine!
> 
> Fair play, excellent work! Looks very glossy and the paint now looks deep and wet!
> 
> Jon


Thanks Jon and I have to say that I much prefer detailing with Rob or Chris but sometimes you have to go back to your roots..........

I always do the arches while the wax cures on the wheel and when your own the timings tend to work out well but I do muss being indoors.......:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely finish bud


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work and write up Simon


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I think I agree with you on the colour/wheel/interior combo mate:thumb:

Looks suitably sharp in the afters


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_Z4 said:


> I think I agree with you on the colour/wheel/interior combo mate:thumb:
> 
> Looks suitably sharp in the afters


:doublesho

From you that's some comment...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks well Mr Baker. Nice LSP combo, worked well.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Super work Si :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Looks well Mr Baker. Nice LSP combo, worked well.


Cheers Scott, you can't beat the reliable FK1000P and Zaino Z8 in my books........:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

great work on a stunning car. love those alloys too, make the pcd look huge! very subtle colour aswell


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work there from yourself, especially for a solid days work, certainly have sharpened the paint up serveral levels :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great work, top job on the wheels.


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good Simon.........Glad the jack pad worked ok, and hope you remembered to remove it..! ( I drove about 100 miles with mine in place..) Have now started to make similar ones for the BMW.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Simon :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work as usual.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

good writeup and nice final pics


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice finish. :thumb: 

Fk1000p looks slick - might have to give this a try as lots of good things said about it on here.

I have the very same paint on my car, but no correction yet. How is it to work with when correcting? OK for a beginner or best left to a pro?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

majcas84 said:


> Very nice finish. :thumb:
> 
> Fk1000p looks slick - might have to give this a try as lots of good things said about it on here.
> 
> I have the very same paint on my car, but no correction yet. How is it to work with when correcting? OK for a beginner or best left to a pro?


Thanks for the response and I would suggest investing in FK1000P to anyone, the size of the tub, durability and finish is well worth the sub £20 cost.........:thumb:

If you new to detailing and rotary work then I would approach with caution but like anything you have to try it yourself to know your skill set, I am not saying go for it you will be fine but your best of starting with a DA and then moving onto a Rotary in my opinion as they are different beasts.........

What is your experience of machining paintwork?


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the response and I would suggest investing in FK1000P to anyone, the size of the tub, durability and finish is well worth the sub £20 cost.........:thumb:
> 
> If you new to detailing and rotary work then I would approach with caution but like anything you have to try it yourself to know your skill set, I am not saying go for it you will be fine but your best of starting with a DA and then moving onto a Rotary in my opinion as they are different beasts.........
> 
> What is your experience of machining paintwork?


Thanks. Complete novice re machining, but going to KDS training day as a start. Will see if I have the confidence afterwards..


----------



## franjbOL (Apr 2, 2012)

I love this car..... great work!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

excellent work, great results and you managed your time very well which is always vital. 

It seems as though the Megs 205 is a much preferred polish by a few detailers nowadays. I think the problem sometimes with regards to polish and pad combo is that can take abit of time epecially when the correction your after isnt quite what you desire but like you say "if it aint broke dont fix it" and with the 3M yellow and Megs 205 combo this saying certainly put everything into perspective.

Well done mate, fantastic.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TelTel said:


> excellent work, great results and you managed your time very well which is always vital.
> 
> It seems as though the Megs 205 is a much preferred polish by a few detailers nowadays. I think the problem sometimes with regards to polish and pad combo is that can take abit of time epecially when the correction your after isnt quite what you desire but like you say "if it aint broke dont fix it" and with the 3M yellow and Megs 205 combo this saying certainly put everything into perspective.
> 
> Well done mate, fantastic.


Thanks for the response..........:thumb:

There are plenty of pad and polish combinations out there to try and some work better than others, for me I like knowing what can be achieved within a reasonable time frame to a managed expectation level. Megs 205 and the 3M Yellow works well if worked long enough to remove swirls, adding depth and gloss back into the paintwork, the other advantage is I find it a great surface prep to lay down sealants and waxes, etc.

I am sure I could find something else out there but this combination never ceases to amaze..........:buffer:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work as always booker21 ..

Looking forward to a double d detail soon ..


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

dooka said:


> Nice work as always booker21 ..
> 
> *Looking forward to a double d detail soon* ..


About time!:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great finsh as always!:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Admin said:


> Great finsh as always!:thumb:


RiMat is still holding up well


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That actually looks a different colour. Impressive work leaving that paint work deep and glossy. Cracking work on the wheels as well looking super clean.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wrong section?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

^^^^ I thought the same, thought "pro" work was meant to be in The Studio ^^^^

Great work though


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> Wrong section?


Not as far as I am aware, I have been posting in here for years........



shaunwistow said:


> ^^^^ I thought the same, thought "pro" work was meant to be in The Studio ^^^^
> 
> Great work though


Nah, I am no Pro Shaun and I would like to keep the details I do in here to ensure that people are aware of that, I just support dooka Detailing and just as Rob is, we are always learning.......:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Well you should be a pro then...lol


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

shaunwistow said:


> Well you should be a pro then...lol


Thanks, I will leave that with you 'big boys'.............:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work as ever Simon! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Looking mighty great work..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

If I could afford him, I would take Simon on..


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------

